
Show HN: CLEAR Card – AI powered credit card for startups - tmcpro
http://getclear.io
======
webtechgal
The thread title - and the site tagline - say '... for startups', but I failed
to find any specific relevance to startups.

Is there something I'm missing here?

------
tmcpro
Hello HackerNews. Excited to announce CLEAR card, something I have been
working on over two years.

Happy to answer any questions from the community and hear your feedback.

~~~
brudgers
Curious about the AI technologies behind the card and how they are applied.

On another note, it doesn't seem like there is anything to play with or try
out.

------
_ao789
How is spending controlled? Does this end up being an actual card? If so, How
does that work internationally?

~~~
tmcpro
Banks have a lot more information about the merchant when you swipe your card.
We use this information to add smart controls to the card.

Yes this is a REAL credit card, and will have no issues working
internationally. However, some of the categorization and controls may not be
as accurate as they would be in the US.

We are trying to improve our categorization of transaction using machine
learning so when you categorize different transactions it will become more
accurate over time. We also are working on technology that pulls data in from
different APIs (i.e. Yelp, Foursquare, Google) to get even more details about
merchants and locations.

------
paso
Looking forward to it!

------
ItsZZ
Excited for this!!

